# Helping a friend



## 211RadOp (20 Nov 2012)

Last week an old friend sent me this note:



> Hey Al;
> I have a favor to ask...my son recieved a flight suit that was my dad's back in the 60's and I can't find any history on it online. If I send you a picture of it could you maybe get your dad to look at it and possibly give me some information on it? Dad was a paratrooper in the 60's, along with being on the bomb squad too then.
> Thanks



I know he ended his career with CE, but I am waiting to hear back from her as to what trade he started as.

Here are the pics.  Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 Nov 2012)

Can you get/provide a close-up clear pic of the badge?


----------



## 211RadOp (21 Nov 2012)

It's not a badge/patch.  It's a piece of plastic sewn into the suit measuring 3.5" x 2.5".  Here is some more she sent about it at the same time.



> The flap on the left side has two small holes in it (where you see the white dot and just below that one) I don't know what the reason for the flap, it's on the outside and the left side is open while all other sides are stitched .
> The clip on the left leg is puzzling too, it's a metal clip wrapped with what looks like the old gun tape, indestructable, this is one puzzling suit.


----------



## Edward Campbell (21 Nov 2012)

It looks like the flight suit the Army rotary wing pilots wore back in the 1960s ... but that was a _looooong_ time ago and both my eys and memory are weak.

The "indestructable" clip was used to hold a paper map and notes re: e.g.radio frequencies on the pilot's knee. The little _Hiller_ helicopter (which was used for recce and C&L in those days) had a compass but nothing else by way of _NavAids_.


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Nov 2012)

I remember wearing a flight suit very similar to this when I was an Air Cadet in the '70s.


----------



## 211RadOp (22 Nov 2012)

I know he wasn't a pilot.  When I met him in the 80's he was a WO.  His daughter mentioned he was with the "Bomb squad" back in the 60's which would lead me to believe he was Combat Engineer back then.  Maybe an Air Observer?


----------

